# Building arena



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure where you are in canada, I tried going there once, but that's a long story. 

I'd assume you get a hard winter? As in snow and frozen ground 3' thick, correct? Or are you planning an indoor arena?


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Phly said:


> Not sure where you are in canada, I tried going there once, but that's a long story.
> 
> I'd assume you get a hard winter? As in snow and frozen ground 3' thick, correct? Or are you planning an indoor arena?


Not an indoor that is way to expensive lol. I'm not sure how far down the ground freezes here I would think 3' or more. And yes we get a lot of snow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Subbing! Hopefully going to make an outdoor soon as well


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, let's see, LOL.

1. Look at the area you want to put the arena, does it flood when it rains? how far would you have to trek through the snow to get to it? Location can be key. 

2.Talk to a soil consultant familiar with your area as frost can cause upheaval and totally wreck your arena. You'll need to dig down, probably a foot or so and lay a base, something like gravel, I'm not sure about the terms up there, but down here crusher run gravel is a standard term. Maybe mix that with some stone dust and have it well compacted by a roller/ compacting truck. Likely this will need to be about 6 inches to a foot deep.

3. Next, look into footings, sand is most common, and if you use it, angular washed sand is best, never use round sand as it's unstable and will cause the horse to slide and slip around. This will need to be 3-4 inches deep most likely. Never go over 4 inches as this is a deepest it should be to prevent the horse from straining to pick it's feet up out of the footing. 3.5 inches is about average I believe.

4. Drainage: Have the arena 'topped or crowned' and graded at a 1% slope, this causes water to run off to the sides and not pool in the middle. The type of soil and base you have will determine how well it drains. You can have drains installed at a fairly significant cost before laying the base and footing.

5. Maintenance: If at all possible place 2x 6 boards or a retaining wall of some sort around the arena, this keeps the footing in place and keeps your expenses down a bit by not losing footing. Just make sure that you have a wide enough gate for equipment to get through, 16 feet is best. You can install two 8 foot gates and only use one to go in and out of for convenience.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess what you intend on doing in the arena is a bigger question. 

Bases, footings, liners, all goes out the window when the arena ground is froze solid and covered with deep snow. 

If you're looking for a contained area to ride in the winter, pick an open area and plow/ berm the snow up and use round pen panels for a gate and fence at one end. We did that last winter. 

Not on purpose honestly, but after plowing it made a natural barrier. Lol. 

The ground in the arena area an outside it will all be the same come January. 

Unless I'm missing something, which has happened.


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Phly said:


> I guess what you intend on doing in the arena is a bigger question.
> 
> Bases, footings, liners, all goes out the window when the arena ground is froze solid and covered with deep snow.
> 
> ...


I'm an eventer, so I will be doing dressage and jumping. I was told in the winter you just plow the snow off and borrow the crap out of the footing. Would that work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

It could work, but you'll want to make sure the ground isn't too hard or you risk injury. If it freezes very far down it could well get to hard to ride on properly.

I'm in an area that gets a ton of rain and hot humid weather, but a indoor isn't seen much in my area, covered arenas yes, as they offer the 'best of both worlds' so to speak, a roof to keep heat/ rain or in your case snow off, without the super high cost of a full indoor.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That might work the first time you plow the snow off. But once that layer of insulation is removed and the bare ground is exposed, it's gonna freeze. And hard and deep likely. There's no tilling up frost (frozen dirt)


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Phly said:


> That might work the first time you plow the snow off. But once that layer of insulation is removed and the bare ground is exposed, it's gonna freeze. And hard and deep likely. There's no tilling up frost (frozen dirt)


That's a good point. I know there is something out there that you can put in the footing to prevent it from freezing as deep in cold weather. Maybe I will look into that too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

If anyone knows the name that would be helpful as I completely forget what it's called.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Beet juice, but an indoor would be cheaper lol. 

I'm all for outdoor arenas, but they have limited usage. Wanna do one, absolutely do so. But winter usage is a dream


----------

